# Bremont Solo white dial



## Hoppyjr

In case anyone was interested, here's my Solo on NATO straps...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Horoticus

I'm interested! Nice pics...seeing them reminds me why I bought my Solo. :-!

Which strap is your favorite? *Edit* I see you like the Nato, but have you tried any others?


----------



## Hoppyjr

I will only wear it on NATO's. I can't wear leather these days, due to allergies.


----------



## Horoticus

Hoppyjr said:


> I will only wear it on NATO's. I can't wear leather these days, due to allergies.


I tend to wear my Solo on a Nato, too, but have a GasGasBones canvas strap that fits well and is a great change of pace.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## heb

Love the watch, but the NATO style nylon strap has got to go. All those folds and metal keepers distract from the watch. I think a non-NATO style nylon strap would work ok. Heb


----------



## Hoppyjr

heb said:


> Love the watch, but the NATO style nylon strap has got to go. All those folds and metal keepers distract from the watch. I think a non-NATO style nylon strap would work ok. Heb


Thanks for your opinion, but I love how it looks and it will always be on a NATO. Here are some shots on an OD green nato


----------



## nolanz14

The question is "how long will it last until flipped?" Until that time enjoy that bad boy.


----------



## Hoppyjr

nolanz14 said:


> The question is "how long will it last until flipped?" Until that time enjoy that bad boy.


Nope, it's gonna stay. This will be second-to-last to go, right before the Planet Ocean.


----------



## Monocrom

Those are some cool pics. (especially the wrist shots).


----------



## Hoppyjr

A few more shots;


----------



## bovie

What brand NATO straps are you using?

I was going to sell my Solo White Dial but I'm glad I didn't. It's a great change of pace watch to complement my divers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

bovie said:


> What brand NATO straps are you using?
> 
> I was going to sell my Solo White Dial but I'm glad I didn't. It's a great change of pace watch to complement my divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have both Maratac and NATO Strap Company straps, but all these photos are on Maratac straps.

Here's another


----------



## drhr

Hoppyjr said:


> A few more shots;


Love how the indices reflect background colors . . .


----------



## john111

love the watch but not a nato style strap just don't like them nice elegant leather strap will even put more grace on the watch look.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## MFB71




----------



## MFB71




----------



## CaptLeslie

The white Solo seems to look great on just about anything you put it on! But my favorite combo is with the Nubuck strap! Cheers Jim.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Some shots on blue NATO


----------



## bovie

Hoppy what brand of Nato's are those? I have a maratac 22mm in black and it started flailing along the edges pretty quickly with the Solo. It's like it was just slightly too wide.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

bovie said:


> Hoppy what brand of Nato's are those? I have a maratac 22mm in black and it started flailing along the edges pretty quickly with the Solo. It's like it was just slightly too wide.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The blue one is NatoStrapCo but the rest are Maratac. I've never experienced an issue with Maratac, so I'm betting you just got a defective one, I'd give them another try.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Here is some more Solo on NATO, HAMBLEDEN style! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful - simple but effective...


CaptLeslie said:


> Here is some more Solo on NATO, HAMBLEDEN style! Cheers Jim:-!


----------

